# Sad story of pyometra in my pregnant dog with a happy ending!



## Fond of Poodles

Hi everyone,

I haven't been around for awhile due to some real life events.

The most recent one is what I want to share with everyone. Some of you already know this story and were a wonderful source of support, showing me that even friends that you only "know" online can be wonderful.

I have a standard poodle girl named Callie who was bought from Donna Wilson, Signet Poodles in Prescott, ON, Canada. I bought her at six months and Donna took a chance on me as a relative newcomer to the show world in letting me have her as she was her pick back from a breeding. I was blessed and lucky to have her show such faith and belief in me. Callie was purchased as my foundation bitch. She is a stunning girl and I finished her easily on my own in 2 weekends, with 2 Group 1st, and 1 Group 3rd.

On to the next step, her health testing. Everything came back with the desired results, NE, thyroid, hips, eye, SA skin punch. Now came the more challenging part, finding the ideal male to balance her faults, compliment her strengths, and who's pedigree displayed clearly all the health testing. After 2 years of research, and in some cases driving long distances to put hands on the dog myself, I finally came to a decision, with Donna's approval for a stud.

We bred Callie naturally in November and it resulted in a successful pregnancy with multiple puppies as per her ultrasound at 23 days...I was over the moon excited. I was starting my own line, believed I had chosen the right stud to give me (some, lol) of the qualities I wanted to be known for producing. Everything was working out wonderfully...

Suddenly Callie stopped eating, became dejected and ill, over the course of a weekend, she lost 4 lbs. The vet and I agreed that she seemed to exhibiting signs of either morning sickness (which is common) or (no I didn't want to believe it) Pyometra. We did another ultrasound and blood work, ultrasound showed no unusual fluid build up common to pyo, and the pups were still alive. Blood work came back with slightly elevated white blood cell count. Still inconclusive. We decided to treat with antibiotics, and test her blood every 2nd day to closer monitor her progress. To make a long story short, a week later, Callie had an emergency hysterectomy, had lost a total of 7 lbs, was skeletal, and incredibly ill. It was a terrifying, awful experience that almost scared me off breeding all together. I thought I was going to lose her, I did lose the puppies, and it took months before she completely recovered. 

The happy parts of the story are: She did recover, she is beautiful, happy, energetic, and so full of joy and life again...it's indescribable, I smile in joy and gratitude everytime I see her jump and twirl and race around the yard. God was kind.

The other happy part was something I wanted to share with everyone, the kindness of some of our Breeders. We too often seen to read and hear the negative stories, I'd like to share my positive experience and to express my everlasting love, loyalty and gratitude to Donna Wilson (though she most likely won't ever read this, lol). She was wonderfully supportive through this whole experience, she was calm and composed, counteracting my own tendency to panic and become overwhelmed with fear and anxiety; to Catherine Kerr of Seraphim poodles who patiently listened to me talk in circles for hours while she was at work, and with whom I had only a passing acquaintance with prior to this experience, but now count amongst one of my dearest. She was also the one who bravely suggested that it might be pyo in it's earliest stages; and to Cherie Perks of Arreau Standard Poodles, who was also there to listen, offer support, who stayed in touch with me throughout, checking on us both. She offered understanding at my grief in losing the puppies as well; Kim Glickman of Glicks standard poodles, who also listened and offered advice, guidance and support. To these wonderful and caring women I give my thanks, you are a wonderful group of women, and you made my experience easier. These woman are all breeders who had no investment in me or my line, but banded together to support a relative stranger going through a terrible time, simply because of our common love of the breed, and basic human kindness.

Lastly, Donna Wilson has offered me another bitch to begin my line with. A pup out of Callie's littermate. There was no need for her to do this. Pyo is not a genetic disease, it is an infection. She is a true lady and in mind epitomizes what a Breeder should be. Callie's sister has been bred, and I'm expecting my new addition in June.

Additionally, Catherine Kerr of Seraphim Poodle, who had no part in the breeding of Callie also offered me a puppy free of charge, her kindness and generosity will never be forgotten.

All I can say is that this community of Poodle breeders can be wonderful, caring and supportive people, and I thank God for it.

Colina


----------



## Indiana

Aw, that is so sweet and heartwarming. Also it is really, really lovely to hear about all the steps that you took to ensure that your litter would be an asset to the breed, and all those breeders you mentioned who are likewise serious about what they do. You will be a wonderful breeder, too bad I already have two poodles because I would love to buy one of yours


----------



## swismiself

I'm so sorry for the loss of her puppies but I am glad Callie is recovering, and that you had such good support during this difficult time.


----------



## outwest

What a sad yet heartwarming story. I think it neat that you publicly thanked them. I want to wish you great luck with your new puppy, too! I do hope you share pictures!


----------



## faerie

that is a sad story with a very happy ending. i'm so sorry you lost the puppies and nearly your dear dog ...but what a wonderful testament to some caring colleagues.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

Colina...No thanks are necessary! That's what friends are for!

You handled this entire experience with grace. I am not sure how I would have dealt with all of this, particularly when you were barely settled into your new home after having lost your other one to fire. When this happens for you, it is going to be such an incredible gift. You have it all figured out...you just need the puppy part- and it will happen, and will bless you so deeply. You are an incredible woman and I am so happy to know you and have the opportunity to cheer you on in your new beginning.

I hope one day we will be at a dog show where you can introduce me to Donna. I have not met or spoken to her yet, but have heard some wonderful things about her and you always speak so kindly of her. And Catherine...OMG...this woman is a doll! She has helped me through a couple of rough spots and needs to get the medal for counsellor of the year!

Please give dear Callie a squeeze for me. Does this mean you will be back on here? I have missed you terribly! I wish you nothing but luck and blessings with your new girl.


----------



## Rowan

Colina,

I wondered where you'd been as your absence was noted and you were missed.

I'm so sorry to hear about Callie's ordeal and the loss of those precious puppies, but I'm relieved to hear that Callie has recovered and that you're both doing well. You once sent me some pictures of her in the Miami clip (which are posted on my grooming room wall), and I look at her almost every day and think to myself: _what a stunning girl. _ 

It's heartwarming to hear of the support you received, especially in an endeavor that's often riddled with negativity. It's always nice to hear about the positives when we so often witness the negative aspects. Thank you for showing us this side of poodle breeding! 

Best of luck with the new girl and I hope to hear news of puppies soon! 

:grouphug:


----------



## petitpie

So sorry that you've had more than your share of trouble. I''m glad Callie is well and that you're getting another poodle girl and look forward to puppies. You are truly blessed to have such wonderful friends to help you and see you through hard times.


----------



## BorderKelpie

Thank you for sharing your story with us. It truely is in times of adversity when you learn who your real friends are, isn't it. I am so thrilled to hear you were able to save your precious Callie although I teared up a little at the loss of your darling pups. They would have been awesome, I'm sure. 

So much love and gratitude shines though your post. And you are blessed to still have your beloved Callie - that is the most important part, I know you'll agree. And doubly blessed to have the love, compassion and support of true friends. 

I wish you nothing but joy and success as you move forward.


----------



## schpeckie

What a heartwarming event that you had and all the supportive advice from some our our forum members. Kudos to everyone who helped Colina get through this trying time. I am so very glad to have joined this forum, not just for the information but for the members. What a wonderful site!


----------



## plumcrazy

My heart is aching for your loss, Colina! I had no idea you were going through all of this - and made it though stronger for it!

I'm so glad Callie has recovered, too! How scary for you!

I hope you're back to stay at the Forum, too! We've missed your contributions!!

Barb


----------



## Fond of Poodles

Thank you to everyone for taking the time to read and reply, and for the warm welcome back - I've missed being here!

Yes, I am back with the community, I needed some space afterwards just to heal mentally, I was dealing with a mixed bag of emotions, and not quite myself.

Rowan, I remember you commenting on Callie in her bikini trim, I think she's pretty darned beautiful too! 

I'm excited to at least be getting a new pup from Callie's line, it's her sister that is having pups, so the pedigree is the same. The sire is well tested (both himself and back for many generations), and is one of the dogs I had considered for Callie, so it's almost like keeping my pick back from her litter.

The way I see it is God/Mother Nature had a reason for why things happened the way they did and I have come to accept that.

I'm looking forward to getting to know all the new faces and dogs!

Colina


----------



## Keithsomething

Colina, your story is the one that every first time breeder I've spoken to dreads =\ (myself included...I could be awake for days going over all the terrible things that may pop up, I just hope if something like this happens to me ANYTIME through out my breeding career I'm able to deal with it as beautifully as you have <3 ) no one ever wants something like that to happen. I'm so happy that Callie survived her ordeal though and that you will be getting a puppy closely related to her!!

Please bombard us with puppy photos I can't wait to see what similarities there are between Callie and the new girl!!


----------



## lisakimberly

*Thank you Colina*

I only just saw this now, and:aetsch: hope and wish you joy with your new girl and the best possible outcomes.


----------



## spoo novice

What a wonderful testament to friends, acquaintances and strangers! Looking foward to pics of the new littler!


----------



## AleKaiRowdie

I'm so happy that everything turned out so well. Callie sounds like a special girl. And God Bless those breeders! I would cry for weeks in gratitude to be offered a new puppy. Even a runt-which are my favorite. You enjoy that new baby when she gets there. Oh-I'm crying-that story made me so happy!


----------



## kontiki

You have written a beautiful testimonial, about your love of Callie, about the support of other breeders ( thank you for listing them - it is so good to have the names of breeders with big hearts), and about your hope. Callie has been a good inspiration and teacher. So glad she is well. I look forward to hearing about the rest of your journey!


----------



## Dolly's Mom

So true. Heartbreaking with a lovely ending. I want to eventually start breeding and this just goes to show how much more research I need. A whole littler lost  so sad. Sooo happy she's feeling better! It puts you in a state of shock to have a dog almost die and then come back to their old selves. It makes your heart sing.


Dolly's Mom


----------

